# Need Discrete Packaging? Bombies/books Inc Has Got You Covered.



## Alex (11/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

whats their website?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/14)

Only problem is our customs will probably still open it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/14)

Riaz said:


> whats their website?


 
http://www.bombies.com/


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://www.bombies.com/


thanks stroods

i love checking out new vape related websites


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/14)

@Alex those are massive graphics....


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Alex those are massive graphics....
> View attachment 7935



Oh my Apologies, I'll re-up them to another host as soon as I get to my pc. Have a fast connection here, so I didn't notice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

ok fixed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

